# Vintage Browning Safari II Recurve Bow



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

This is a classic old recurve bow in great shape. Comes With a brand new string.

45# draw, 60". According to the guys over at stickbow.com the serial number 
dates it as a 1964.

Its been used, not in mint condition. I would consider it in very good condition.

Asking $150 but will consider offers. Trying to get money together to build a long tail motor. 

Thanks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

With rarer items like that I have found that they bring a higher premium on ebay.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

I have one just like it but LH
Id buy it if I could shot RH!


----------

